# Carb linkage question on an 11hp B&S



## 2001f4s (Oct 18, 2008)

I have an old Craftsman riding mower with an 11hp B&S engine.
I purchased it with some issues with carb throttle/choke linkage. Does anyone have a schematic of how the linkages should be connected to the carb?

Thanks for your consideration


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum :wave:

We are going to need more information about what you have.

Need the model number of the mower and the engine number.

BG


----------



## k2skier (Sep 30, 2008)

Short of buying a repair manual this is what you can look at.


http://www.briggsandstratton.com/ma...e=Illustrated Parts Lists&menu=nav3&subMenu=3


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

Try the Briggs web site - you should be able to download a parts list / exploded view of your engine which give you a good idea of how all the "lill bitz" go together


----------



## 2001f4s (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks for all the responses. I have already visited the B&S website and I have both the operator's manual and the parts manual. Neither of these help too much.

The engine number is: 252707

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

2001f4s said:


> I have an old Craftsman riding mower with an 11hp B&S engine.
> I purchased it with some issues with carb throttle/choke linkage. Does anyone have a schematic of how the linkages should be connected to the carb?
> 
> Thanks for your consideration


:wave: OK - can you be a bit more specific on what your question is - ie - if you have all the linkage bits - from memory they aren't interchangeable - so will only fit together one way - although stringing the wire links and springs into their respective holes can be a bit fiddley.:sigh:


----------



## 2001f4s (Oct 18, 2008)

MrChooks, 
Thanks for your response. I am unclear on how the linkage attached to the mechanism for the throttle control from the dash. I have a long stiff wire with a u-shaped end working for the choke. I have a long stiff wire mounted from the butterfly to the linkage mounted to the engine wall. I have a coil spring that attaches this butterfly linkage ot the throttle control. 

Now when I start the mower. I have the engine hunting at all RPMs
And the mower does not shut down with the key switch.

Hopefully some of this makes sense.

Thanks again
2001f4s


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave: OK lets look at the throttle & choke linkages 1st - The engine hunting is likely to be bit of dirt in the carb or governor spring problem and easy fixed later.

So if my understanding of your post is correct - all the "on engine" throttle & choke linkages are OK - it's the connections from the dash to the engine that you are having problems with. Both these are usually thru bowden cables (stiff wire in a coated spring outer case).

If you are having problems making these connections - I suspect you may be missing a few little clamp parts where the bowden cables terminate on the carb. These would normally be mower manufacturer OEM parts - so maybe you can down load a parts list from your mower makers web site - that should show how they made these connections and more importantly - show you what these little clamp ends look like - as even if the original parts are no longer available - once you know what they look like and how they fit - you should be able to get something similar that will do the job from your mower shop. - But you need to know what they look like 1st.


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave: OK here are some suggestions that might help with your other issues - so we can tackle them one at a time

*Not shutting down with key switch*:
The "kill wire" should ground thru the key switch - so check the switch is functioning - see if you can shut down the engine by grounding the kill wire to the mower frame - might be a dead switch or maybe just a poor connection between the switch and the mower frame.


*On the engine hunting Issues *- see copies of posts (to Airhog) by K2skier and myself regarding "hunting engines" - see if either of these suggestions help you

Carburettor
_One small hole. In the power valve, the adjuster/nut assembly that holds the float bowl on, has a small hole 1/3 of the way down from the end that has to be open and is often overlooked. I use a dental pick to clean it out. Look carefully, it is usually located in the area where there are no threads in the power valve. A small sewing needle should do the trick._

Governor Spring Tension
_On Tecumsehs - there is often a series of holes on the external governor lever - mark where the spring is attached now so you can put it back in the original place if what i about to suggest doesn't work 

Move the spring up a hole or two so that there is just a little more tension on the spring lever and see if that improves things - if it does, keep moving the spring position until you get a steady run.

I have used this trick in the past when the governor tension spring has got a bit past its "use by date". If this is the cause- you should ultimately look at getting a replacement spring and reset in its original position - but the "move the spring" trick will get you going and keep you going for a while._

Let us know how you get on


----------



## 2001f4s (Oct 18, 2008)

MrChooks,

Hope to get to it tomorrow, and I will let you know what I come up with.

Your last set of instructions sound right on for both the ground wire and the power valve.

Thanks for the input and the persistance. I can work on an old Austin Healey, just not an old lawnmower. 

Thanks again


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave: If you can fix an old Austin Healey - then you can fix anything :grin:- and the mower won't take nearly as much skin off your hands as the old Austin did 

Being serious again - just a thought on the throttle & choke linkages / connections - Sometimes you can get a good idea of how these bits go together by looking at a functioning machine - if you have a ride on mower shop nearby - a look at their stock items might give you a few clues of how these parts go on - sorta like a bit of buyer industrial espionage:laugh:


----------



## 2001f4s (Oct 18, 2008)

MrChooks,
Just wanted to let you know that all is good. You were right about the ground wire, and I will able to figure out the linkage with your suggestions. Got it to give one last good mowing prior to putting it away for the Winter here in Chicago.

Thanks for all the help


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave: A pleasure to be able to help & hope all goes well - and thanks for the feed back

A quick question - Does the mower get to "winter" cuddled up next to the Austin Healey to keep warm?? :laugh:


----------



## 2001f4s (Oct 18, 2008)

No the mower is subjected to a cold storage unit while the Healey is in a heated garage up on a lift so no children, pets or rodents can get near.


----------

